# Colnago sizing



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello all,

I just got finished with a 2 hour fit session for a new c50. I currently ride a stock, square, 56 cm Serotta that fits me great, but I got measured for a 59 cm Colnago.

Any ideas?


----------



## Florentine Pogen (Dec 5, 2004)

*That might be right.*

The top tube c-c is 57 on a 59cm Colnago. The c-c seat tube is like 57.
That is not to far off.I usually ride a 56 myself but most of my bikes have 57 top tubes.
I dont think I would ride a 59, I think I would get a 58 with a longer stem(this is me this is not advice too you). I have a long torso.
There are lots of factors that could come in to play. You should try to get up with C-40 (a poster on this board). He is the one one you want to listen to here.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Measure your reach and your saddle setback (plumbob from nose of saddle down to BB and measure line to center of BB) on the Serotta and then see how those values compare to the 59 C50.

I'm betting they're going to be about the same. I ride 56 or 57 typically, but my C50 is a 58. I could easily ride a 59.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*simple to compare...*

I believe Serottas are measured, c-c. As others mentioned, a 59cm C-50 measures 57cm c-c, so it's just 1cm larger. The TT length is 56.9cm, with a 73 degree STA. How this compares to your Serotta depends on the STA of the Serotta. The TT lengths can only be compared directly if the STA is the same on both frames, otherwise a correction factor is needed. The stock 56cm frames on their website have the same 73 degree STA, so I'll assume they are the same. This means you'll need a 1cm shorter stem with the same saddle position and reach on the Colnago.  The big difference that I see is the head tube length. The Colnago's is 2.7cm taller, which is a lot. Be sure you know what stem stem angle will produce the desired handlebar height.

If you got a really good fitting, the fitter should have use the same seatpost style, saddle, stem, bars and brake/shift levers for the fitting that you will be using on the new C-50. If he didin't you only received a cursory fitting. Did the fitter use any info from your current bike, or just start from scratch?


----------



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

C-40 said:


> I believe Serottas are measured, c-c. As others mentioned, a 59cm C-50 measures 57cm c-c, so it's just 1cm larger. The TT length is 56.9cm, with a 73 degree STA. How this compares to your Serotta depends on the STA of the Serotta. The TT lengths can only be compared directly if the STA is the same on both frames, otherwise a correction factor is needed. The stock 56cm frames on their website have the same 73 degree STA, so I'll assume they are the same. This means you'll need a 1cm shorter stem with the same saddle position and reach on the Colnago. The big difference that I see is the head tube length. The Colnago's is 2.7cm taller, which is a lot. Be sure you know what stem stem angle will produce the desired handlebar height.
> 
> If you got a really good fitting, the fitter should have use the same seatpost style, saddle, stem, bars and brake/shift levers for the fitting that you will be using on the new C-50. If he didin't you only received a cursory fitting. Did the fitter use any info from your current bike, or just start from scratch?


Thanks for the response C-40. Yes, I had my Serotta with me during the fitting and we simulted the 59 c50 using a size cycle. My fitter thought that I would benefit from the TT length on the 59. We did some video, and it did seem to level my back out a bit from my current Serotta position. We then flipped the stem on my Serotta and it got me a little lower and longer and very close to the incoming c50. I did 2 rides last weekend on it and it seemed OK, different, but good, I think. I live in NY so the 86 miles I got in last weekend were a little chilly, but nice.


----------



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

Metsmike said:


> Thanks for the response C-40. Yes, I had my Serotta with me during the fitting and we simulted the 59 c50 using a size cycle. My fitter thought that I would benefit from the TT length on the 59. We did some video, and it did seem to level my back out a bit from my current Serotta position. We then flipped the stem on my Serotta and it got me a little lower and longer and very close to the incoming c50. I did 2 rides last weekend on it and it seemed OK, different, but good, I think. I live in NY so the 86 miles I got in last weekend were a little chilly, but nice.


I will end up with the following:
size: 59
120 mm stem with a 6 degree rise
3 cm of spacers
saddle to bar drop of 5 cm


----------



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

C-40 said:


> The big difference that I see is the head tube length. The Colnago's is 2.7cm taller, which is a lot.
> 
> Thought the Colnago's had the shortest head tubes around?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*nope...*

There are lots of myths that are easily dispelled just by reading the geometry chart. Colnago did increase the HT length by 7mm just last year. Previously they were based on the length that would normally be produced on a lugged steel frame.

From your setup dimensons, I'd say you got a good fitting. Achieving a small 5cm saddle to bar height difference can be tough. Some folks would prefer to use a 130mm x 96 degree stem and 2cm less spacer to get the same bar height.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Everything else equal, a slacker headtube angle leads to longer headtube*

Nags are known for slack head angles, aren't they?



Metsmike said:


> C-40 said:
> 
> 
> > The big difference that I see is the head tube length. The Colnago's is 2.7cm taller, which is a lot.
> ...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*not really...*

The head tube angle and TT length are totally independent. A slack HTA will reduce the reach for a given TT length, but only by an insignificant 1-2mm.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Talking about headtube length here.*

And the difference can be significant. 



C-40 said:


> The head tube angle and TT length are totally independent. A slack HTA will reduce the reach for a given TT length, but only by an insignificant 1-2mm.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*oops*

Misread the HT for TT. A lot of folks think HTA has a significant affect on reach.

Can't agreee with you about HTL though. 

Colnago did increase the length of their head tubes by 7mm across the board last year, but it had nothing to do with HTA. Prior to that the HT lengths were the same for lugged steel, carbon and aluminum frames.

The HTA of a Colnago is never more than 1.5 degree less than other brands.

Pivoting the head tube by 1.5 degrees would only move the upper edge of the head tube about 1mm closer to the top tube. There would be no reason to make the head tube longer since there's already plenty of clearance between the headset and top tube.

The picture below is of the earlier short head tube on a C-40. It could be quite a bit shorter, if desired.

https://www2.propichosting.com/Images/421571459/2.jpg


----------



## dannybgoode (Feb 3, 2005)

*The right way to size a bike*

There's no way you can judge what is the best size frame from your height. I'm 6' 2" and started off on a 60cm Trek but have found this way to big. I then moved to a 57cm (c-c) Tifosi with a 56.5 top tube and this is still a little on the large size.

I have been fitted for a Colnago Dream B-Stay and am actually a 57cm by Colnago measurements i.e a 55cm C-C by normal reckoning with a 55.6cm top. This would seem on paper way too small but it is all down to arm and leg measurement, not height.

For a guide www.competitivecyclist.com has an excellent size reckoner which asks for all the required measurements.

Its so important to get the right sized frame, don't let someone tell you its height dependent - its rider depedent.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*as I stated*

body type (relative torso to leg) plays a huge role. most 'apes' I know have a hard time fitting a NAG WITHOUT LOOONG STEMS


----------



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

*tick tick tick*

my c50 is due in about 3 weeks


----------



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

*tick, tick, tick*



Metsmike said:


> my c50 is due in about 3 weeks


Well its been 3 weeks, and I was told yesterday that it will be another 3-4 weeks 
 

Oh well, what can you do. I was on the phone with the importer himself, and he offered to throw in a new Colnago jersey to ease my pain. I'd rather have the bike sooner, but what can he do, and it was both a nice gesture, and better than nothing. Now that the weather is finally shaping up, I'm jonesin' for the C50, but another month shared between my Calfee and Serotta can''t really be comsidered suffering


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Where did yuo get your fitting done? I'm in NY, and am looking for a quality fitter to help me fine tune the fit of a bike I bought used.


----------



## Metsmike (Jan 15, 2005)

Uprwstsdr said:


> Where did yuo get your fitting done? I'm in NY, and am looking for a quality fitter to help me fine tune the fit of a bike I bought used.


I'm in Northern Westchester, and dediced to go over the border into Conn. a bit to Bethel Cycle:
http://bethelcycle.com/site/index.cfm
This shop specializes in a bunch of high end bikes, and caters to a racing crowd. The owner, Greg, did my fitting. His fitting system and philosophy is described on the website. So far, so good.


----------

